# R15-500 Problem - Blank Screen



## sbcadguy (Jul 3, 2007)

Looking for some advice regarding my R15-500. Haven't found anything that is similar to my situation. The following issue has occurred three times in the last month:

I will be watching TV (live TV) and the picture will go Black, but the audio still plays. Pressing buttons on the remote causes the picture to go to static and no audio. The record light will come on. A red button reset will get me back to normal (after the reboot). No pattern so far. The first two times were within a couple of days, this last time it lasted a couple of weeks.

Is my whole unit going dead or just the Hard Drive? I can possibly replace the Hard Drive if that's the problem, but don't really want to buy a new receiver now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It could be a signal strength issue as it is possible to lose picture, but sound will still work. Is there anychance the Record light is coming on because you are hitting the record button on your remote. Post your signal strengths and we can get an idea if that might be the issue. It might be that you just need your dish aligned.

As for replacing your harddrive, I'll give you the typical warning, if your receiver is a lease and not owned, replacing the harddrive is a violation of your lease agreement. Most receivers "purchased" after spring 2006 are leased (even if you got it at a retailer).

That being said, DirecTV will replace a defective receiver with the following conditions:

*No Protection Plan - Leased*
Cost of shipping ($20) and no commitment extension

*No Protection Plan - Owned*
Cost of shipping ($20) with a two-year commitment extension, although some people have stated that you also need to pay the upfront lease fee as well, which can be up to $99 for a SD-DVR

*Protection Plan*
Free replacement with no commitment extension

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> *No Protection Plan - Owned*
> Cost of shipping ($20) with a two-year commitment extension, although some people have stated that you also need to pay the upfront lease fee as well, which can be up to $99 for a SD-DVR
> 
> - Merg


I have heard from SEVERAL CSR's which I had an occasion to call for other matters that if you OWN a receiver, it BREAKS DOWN, and you do NOT have the protection plan "you're on your own". Your only option is to ADD a leased receiver to replace it just as if your owned receiver didn't exist. In other words, the $20 shipping & handling option + new or reset of your current commitment to 2 years is no longer available.


----------



## sbcadguy (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe the receiver is owned w/ no protection plan. Anyway that's not the issue right now.. I will post the signal strengths when I get a chance, but I don't think that it's a signal problem. I am not pushing the record button, mainly the guide, list or any other button that will bring up a UI element. I get no response from the system or UI using the remote and after a couple of button presses, the picture goes to static and I loose the audio and record light comes on.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I have heard from SEVERAL CSR's which I had an occasion to call for other matters that if you OWN a receiver, it BREAKS DOWN, and you do NOT have the protection plan "you're on your own". Your only option is to ADD a leased receiver to replace it just as if your owned receiver didn't exist. In other words, the $20 shipping & handling option + new or reset of your current commitment to 2 years is no longer available.


Correct. I have heard the same, but have yet to see a post from someone who was in this situation actually report how they were treated regarding this.

- Merg


----------



## mark40 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice idea, the number of services you could add into this mashup is nearly unlimited. Indeed you have given me an idea to a little app I have been developing.


----------

